# Why you always keep your head out of the possible spin area of the Hole Hawg



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've taken a few to the beak too Hippie:no:

Have a cold one , you're in good company ....:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Not so much of an angle drill job me thinks.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...that had to hurt, an angle drill coming round to the nogin


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I want to know who took this as a photo op rather than helping you out.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Tennis shoes, really?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

99cents said:


> I want to know who took this as a photo op rather than helping you out.


First rule of job site first aid, snap picture.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Whats with the 36'' extension for a simple beam drill?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> First rule of job site first aid, snap picture.


Yep, then check for a pulse...:whistling2:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I get it... it's a gag photo.

NO WAY does anyone have a pile of cable hard upon their drilling attempt.

And

NO WAY does anyone use a right angle drill for such an effort.

As if it's the only drill in the cupboard.

And

It's NOT a hole hawg.

And

NO WAY did the drill in the photo knock the fella in the photo.

I don't see a bruise on him...

And

The RPMs on the right angle drill are such that your finger would come 

OFF the trigger before it came around to knock you out.

&&&&&&&

Enough of the gag photos. :no::no:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

telsa said:


> I get it... it's a gag photo.
> 
> NO WAY does anyone have a pile of cable hard upon their drilling attempt.
> 
> ...


Plus the cable doesn't appear to be suitable for outdoors. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Whats with the 36'' extension for a simple beam drill?


...so he doesn't get wood shavings in between his sneakers and socks? :whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

and the ET monday mornings safety meeting is now complete!!!:thumbup:~CS~:thumbup:


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Isn't that Pex plumbing pipe on the ground?

If so, it was karma, you're not a plumber. 

Glad you have you're teeth. 

Now go back to working as an electrician as it appears plumbing is too dangerous for you.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That's not a Hole Hawg.

This is


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

480 is right. all that you have is a simple angle drill. If you can't handle that then go ahead and head on home.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

daks said:


> Isn't that Pex plumbing pipe on the ground? If so, it was karma, you're not a plumber. Glad you have you're teeth. Now go back to working as an electrician as it appears plumbing is too dangerous for you.


It's 100A SER cable.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

daks said:


> Isn't that Pex plumbing pipe on the ground?
> 
> If so, it was karma, you're not a plumber.
> 
> ...


That's obviously SER cable wtf would I be using pex for?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Hippie said:


> That's obviously SER cable wtf would I be using pex for?


Flexible conduit ?? :blink: :laughing:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> That's not a Hole Hawg.
> 
> This is


I hate those things. The right angle drill is way better than that hunk of junk and whatever the name is is just semantics the thing in the wall is what I've always heard called a hole hog so whatever. And the extension is because that corner was like 8" thick with another stud right beside it. And yeah I wear tennis shoes every day, jealous much?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

At my company we refer to any ragtag hack outfit as Running Shoe Electric. So no, I, for one, am not jealous.

And why is a true Hole Hawg a hunk of junk in your opinion? To me it is a tool that actually has the balls to do the job expediently. Those d-handle convertible drills are nice and versatile, but don't have nearly the power of a Hole Hawg.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I've got two new front teeth (now almost 15 years old) courtesy of a drill that caught a nail and ripped out of my hands, thankfully it stopped when it hit my face!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

B-Nabs said:


> At my company we refer to any ragtag hack outfit as Running Shoe Electric. So no, I, for one, am not jealous.
> 
> And why is a true Hole Hawg a hunk of junk in your opinion? To me it is a tool that actually has the balls to do the job expediently. Those d-handle convertible drills are nice and versatile, but don't have nearly the power of a Hole Hawg.


For me it's just not ergonomic/ doesn't feel right and the right angle drill can get into places the true hawg cannot. Really though it's what I came up using so that's what I've stuck with just preference I guess, but I don't see what the benefits are to the other one. I've used them and they're bothersome and chunky and just hard to use.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

B-Nabs said:


> At my company we refer to any ragtag hack outfit as Running Shoe Electric. So no, I, for one, am not jealous.
> 
> And why is a true Hole Hawg a hunk of junk in your opinion? To me it is a tool that actually has the balls to do the job expediently. Those d-handle convertible drills are nice and versatile, but don't have nearly the power of a Hole Hawg.


And I am not a rag tag hack outfit. I'm 100% professional 100% legit & licensed and there is nothing ragtag about any of my tools vehicles or anything else. If I want to wear sneakers I will I'm my own boss. My apprentice wears real man work boots, his preference. Just like what drill is better. If I had a Ryobi or a Craftsman hanging out of that hole then you could call me a ragtag hack and I'd just stare down at my sneakers and try to hold back the tears


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Switched said:


> I've got two new front teeth (now almost 15 years old) courtesy of a drill that caught a nail and ripped out of my hands, thankfully it stopped when it hit my face!:laughing::laughing:


An guy in my apprenticeship class tucked a battery drill under his arm coming down a ladder, it wrapped up in his shirt sleeve and the battery swung up and broke out 4 front teeth. The only thing I've seen worse than that was a carpenter's helper who was ripping a 2x4 holding it in one hand with the blade set at full depth, he cut the tips off of 3 fingers good lord that was bad I can remember that like it was yesterday, the way he flung off his glove and blood was spurting everywhere... that was something awful to see believe me


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

They're just hating on you because you're drilling holes and getting paid, while they keyboard - command you to wear boots from their couch.:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't get it. Hippie's a good contributor here. Why are you guys ragging on him? His point has been lost in all the blah, blah, blah. He got his brain rattled by a drill and he was simply reminding people to be careful. Is that a sin?

Concussions can be serious. One is one too many.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

99cents said:


> I don't get it. Hippie's a good contributor here. Why are you guys ragging on him? His point has been lost in all the blah, blah, blah. He got his brain rattled by a drill and he was simply reminding people to be careful. Is that a sin?
> 
> Concussions can be serious. One is one too many.


Because everyone here knows how to do everything safer and better than everyone else here:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

InPhase277 said:


> Because everyone here knows how to do everything safer and better than everyone else here:laughing:


Little d*** syndrome. I don't have that problem :laughing: .


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The Super Hawg has a clutch, it is on my list next time I have to do a big job in a stick built building. I am a big, big believer in having a clutch on this kind of tool. Last year I saw a maintenance man just about get his arm broken by an original style hole hawg, and that would only have been his first problem, he was on a 12' scaffold. 

The Super Hawg gets excellent reviews. I have been thinking about the cordless but for someone that doesn't do much work in stick built / wood framing, I can buy a corded one and it will probably last longer than I am going to at this point, the cordless ... in five years or so you won't be able to get batteries for it. 

Dewalt has a big drill with what sounds like an electronic sensor type clutch rather than a mechanical clutch, I wonder which type chuck will turn out to be better - but for now I'll stick with the mechanical.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Related question - what kind of bit gives you the most trouble with this? I'd probably say hole saws, more than self-feed and auger bits. I don't remember having much of a problem with a spade bit binding, but I may have just jinxed myself.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

splatz said:


> Related question - what kind of bit gives you the most trouble with this? I'd probably say hole saws, more than self-feed and auger bits. I don't remember having much of a problem with a spade bit binding, but I may have just jinxed myself.


Hole saws seem to bind more, followed by self feed, spades and augers in that order. 

I bought a set of the Bosch blue self-feed spade bits..cut great but seem to bind up a lot in old dry wood.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

splatz said:


> Related question - what kind of bit gives you the most trouble with this? I'd probably say hole saws, more than self-feed and auger bits. I don't remember having much of a problem with a spade bit binding, but I may have just jinxed myself.


Self feeds and hole saws top the list, I don't own a 2" paddle bit or auger and doubt there are either e b en made, not a paddle bit for sure


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

99cents said:


> I don't get it. Hippie's a good contributor here. Why are you guys ragging on him? His point has been lost in all the blah, blah, blah. He got his brain rattled by a drill and he was simply reminding people to be careful. Is that a sin?
> 
> Concussions can be serious. One is one too many.



Because angle drills / Hole Hawgs will always get someone. They are more dangerous than they look and always remind us of that.

Sounds like he saw a few stars but didn't get concussed or loose any teeth. Soooo since he seems decent, we now have to torment him!

When a good man is down, you have to give him a kick to help him back up! :jester:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Be glad you weren't on a ladder.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

99cents said:


> I don't get it. Hippie's a good contributor here. .


It's part of our charm.....:whistling2:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

daks said:


> Because angle drills / Hole Hawgs will always get someone. They are more dangerous than they look and always remind us of that.
> 
> Sounds like he saw a few stars but didn't get concussed or loose any teeth. Soooo since he seems decent, we now have to torment him!
> 
> When a good man is down, you have to give him a kick to help him back up! :jester:


Lol I'll take it. My finger never came off the trigger I was holding it drilling and all was good and in a split second I was on the ground. So my hand being on it was probably what saved my face, if I had been hit with the bare handle it probably would have been a lot worse. I basically punched myself in the jaw with all that Milwaukee power behind it. Lesson learned and the picture was funny so I posted it. And yeah its a good thing I wasn't on a ladder that's for sure


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

My finger never came off the trigger years ago drilling overhead , tool spun me into the opposing rafter jamming my _hand and drill_ in a bad position where i had no leverage

I was flappin' like a flounder for a minute until they unplugged it .....:no:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

I was using one once and it grabbed, and I almost got out of the way in time, caught me in the side of the nose. Oh that got the eyes watering, at first I though I had broke it, no blood so I figured I'd be fine. We had a good laugh at the jobsite. Heard the "Well don't get your nose bent outa shape" line for a while after that :thumbup:

Was showing a plumbing foreman at the last jobsite the new Fuel Hole hawg I had just picked up, I made the comment about how long before it gets a tooth. He laughed and told me about this new guy that had started a while back. 

Hands new guy corded angle drill or Hole hawg, says 
" You ever use one of these before?"
"Yeah I got this" 
"Well make sure you..."
"I've used 'em before, I got this"
" Ok go drill out over there to the back wall through those joists"
Off goes new guy
Foreman hears this loud yelling
He runs over to the other room in the basement and the new guy is hanging from the ceiling with his legs flapping about in the air over the ladder. The drill has wedged his hand up under his jaw and has his is head pinned up against the ceiling. 
Others have started running into the area to see what's going on. 
Foreman runs over and looks at the guy and reaches over and grabs the plug and says 
"You sure you got this" as he pulls the plug. :jester:
New guy shoot lasers out of his eyes as he grabs his tools and just leaves.
:furious: 

They are a good tool, but anyone that uses them soon learns how much "punch" they can have. :surrender:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I no longer do the 4" bit on a ladder....>>











~CS~


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I had a job a while back cutting recessed cans into a ceiling with 1/4 osb under sheet rock ceiling. Using a 6-9/16" hole saw with the same drill in the picture gave me a helicopter ride and threw me off the ladder. That time wasn't bad though, I was only on the second step of a 4 footer and just sort of hopped to the side and landed like a ninja cat lol


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Don't ask why their was osb under the rock. Whole building was FUBAR to the max


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree the photo maligned the post.

As to the content - yeah, been there. glad it was a small step ladder.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Bottom line is its just a tool that must be respected. It's necessary and has a purpose but carelessness can be bad.. just like chain saws, excavators, cranes, power ponys, etc etc etc. You can't do the job without them but stay alert and know the tool before you use. I've been using that model drill for 15 years and it still got me. So second lesson is no matter how much experience you have you can't get complacent


----------



## Hanzell85 (Dec 11, 2012)

I remember one of my first construction jobs I was working as a framer. We were setting plates on a concrete pad and had to hammer drill holes for concrete anchor bolts. The bit got caught on some rebar and that handle came around and swept my legs right out from me. Had a bruised knee for a couple weeks and a lesson I will never forget. And one that I can teach my apprentices as well


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Whats with the 36'' extension for a simple beam drill?




'Torque multiplier'


----------

